# Instead Cups ready for round 2! Baby making is on!



## Garnet

Okay took a couple of cycles off and going to try the Instead cups again. I got pregnant in February using those for the first time. The time to BD is this coming weekend. I get answers on all my tests on the 27th regarding the last two MCs. After last MC, I started taking Omega 3, DHEA and Q-10. Hopefully it will work again and I get a good egg! I'm 43 BTW if everyone is wondering. Wish me luck! :baby:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck Garnet, hope you catch a sticky one :hugs: :hugs:

Have also been using the instead cups for this and the last cycle.


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Good luck Garnet, hope you catch a sticky one :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Have also been using the instead cups for this and the last cycle.

Much luck to you too!!!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi garnet,so glad u are back and ttc :hugs:I know u have had an awful time and I really hope and pray u get your bfp,u are always so lovely and helpful to everyone and u were one of the first lovely ladies here to welcome me and add me as a friend :hugs::hugs:,u also introduced the cups to a lot of people and they got their bfp's,I hope it's your turn to be lucky next ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cebethel

Good luck garnet! Sending you :hugs: & lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## Spoomie

Garnet said:


> Okay took a couple of cycles off and going to try the Instead cups again. I got pregnant in February using those for the first time. The time to BD is this coming weekend. I get answers on all my tests on the 27th regarding the last two MCs. After last MC, I started taking Omega 3, DHEA and Q-10. Hopefully it will work again and I get a good egg! I'm 43 BTW if everyone is wondering. Wish me luck! :baby:

Hey Garnet, welcome back. You are missed from the Over 40s thread, but it has now been moved to groups and discussions if you fancy joining us again. 

Ditto, I am 43, with a beautiful boy who's about to turn 3 and 3 mc to my name (which makes me sound terribly clumsy to have lost so many babies!! :cry:) My last one was November last year at 12 weeks and I have been obsessed ever since about trying to be pregnant again. Like you, all I want is one good egg (though twins would be amazing - that's only according to me, and not my DH!!!) Foolishly I have been googling my chances and feeling quite despondent that even one is going to elude me before menopause takes over :nope: I am terrified that my mc was my last chance, you sound far more focused :thumbup:

For 6 months I saw a herbalist but her potions only seemed to send my cycle off track, shortening either, or both, my follicular and/or luteal phases each month (check out my charts - I started taking the tinctures in January and stopped early June). However, one of her recommendations was for DHEA and I may continue with that. I have had a month off supplements too and am now back on EPO, fish oil, B-complex and - just today - taken delivery of Maca. Last month I also used Instead cups and was most disappointed not to fall pregnant because Glowstar told me I would!!!

I hope you get some good news from your appointment on the 27th that can help you get pregnant and prevent a further mc x


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck!!!! I tried Instead Cups this time :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck! Just used one today....


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Good luck Garnet, I am praying you have a BFP real soon!


----------



## Milty

Good luck everyone!

I just wanted to say I love soft cups!

Spoomie: I just wanted to say the odds of twins after 40 are like 20% I think thats pretty good!


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Okay took a couple of cycles off and going to try the Instead cups again. I got pregnant in February using those for the first time. The time to BD is this coming weekend. I get answers on all my tests on the 27th regarding the last two MCs. After last MC, I started taking Omega 3, DHEA and Q-10. Hopefully it will work again and I get a good egg! I'm 43 BTW if everyone is wondering. Wish me luck! :baby:
> 
> Hey Garnet, welcome back. You are missed from the Over 40s thread, but it has now been moved to groups and discussions if you fancy joining us again.
> 
> Ditto, I am 43, with a beautiful boy who's about to turn 3 and 3 mc to my name (which makes me sound terribly clumsy to have lost so many babies!! :cry:) My last one was November last year at 12 weeks and I have been obsessed ever since about trying to be pregnant again. Like you, all I want is one good egg (though twins would be amazing - that's only according to me, and not my DH!!!) Foolishly I have been googling my chances and feeling quite despondent that even one is going to elude me before menopause takes over :nope: I am terrified that my mc was my last chance, you sound far more focused :thumbup:
> 
> For 6 months I saw a herbalist but her potions only seemed to send my cycle off track, shortening either, or both, my follicular and/or luteal phases each month (check out my charts - I started taking the tinctures in January and stopped early June). However, one of her recommendations was for DHEA and I may continue with that. I have had a month off supplements too and am now back on EPO, fish oil, B-complex and - just today - taken delivery of Maca. Last month I also used Instead cups and was most disappointed not to fall pregnant because Glowstar told me I would!!!
> 
> I hope you get some good news from your appointment on the 27th that can help you get pregnant and prevent a further mc xClick to expand...

Are you leaving them in overnight? We BD then leave them in overnight. We also do it 4 days in a row before Ovulation and sometimes day after ovulation. Hope you keep trying. Good luck....:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Okay took a couple of cycles off and going to try the Instead cups again. I got pregnant in February using those for the first time. The time to BD is this coming weekend. I get answers on all my tests on the 27th regarding the last two MCs. After last MC, I started taking Omega 3, DHEA and Q-10. Hopefully it will work again and I get a good egg! I'm 43 BTW if everyone is wondering. Wish me luck! :baby:
> 
> Hey Garnet, welcome back. You are missed from the Over 40s thread, but it has now been moved to groups and discussions if you fancy joining us again.
> 
> Ditto, I am 43, with a beautiful boy who's about to turn 3 and 3 mc to my name (which makes me sound terribly clumsy to have lost so many babies!! :cry:) My last one was November last year at 12 weeks and I have been obsessed ever since about trying to be pregnant again. Like you, all I want is one good egg (though twins would be amazing - that's only according to me, and not my DH!!!) Foolishly I have been googling my chances and feeling quite despondent that even one is going to elude me before menopause takes over :nope: I am terrified that my mc was my last chance, you sound far more focused :thumbup:
> 
> For 6 months I saw a herbalist but her potions only seemed to send my cycle off track, shortening either, or both, my follicular and/or luteal phases each month (check out my charts - I started taking the tinctures in January and stopped early June). However, one of her recommendations was for DHEA and I may continue with that. I have had a month off supplements too and am now back on EPO, fish oil, B-complex and - just today - taken delivery of Maca. Last month I also used Instead cups and was most disappointed not to fall pregnant because Glowstar told me I would!!!
> 
> I hope you get some good news from your appointment on the 27th that can help you get pregnant and prevent a further mc xClick to expand...

Been kinda out of the loop. I check the threads but don't do much. I've had 3 root canals plus crowns put on in the last 3-6 months. Teeth keep going bad. I also had reaction to the Clomid and all the drugs I need to calm down the bad tooth. Then on top of it all the Thursday before I got Strep throat and was out for almost 3 days. I've been praying for better health and no more dentist issues.... Hopefully there won't be anymore issues this cycle....:thumbup:


----------



## Suki73

Good luck Garnet :dust:

I'm just wondering - are instead cups the same as mooncups? i.e. the things you use for menstruation? I bought one about two years ago but looked at the size of that baby and was too squeamish to use it, lol. It's still gathering dust on my bathroom shelf, but if it's useful for ttc I might consider putting it to good use.


----------



## Garnet

Suki73 said:


> Good luck Garnet :dust:
> 
> I'm just wondering - are instead cups the same as mooncups? i.e. the things you use for menstruation? I bought one about two years ago but looked at the size of that baby and was too squeamish to use it, lol. It's still gathering dust on my bathroom shelf, but if it's useful for ttc I might consider putting it to good use.

I don't know for sure but I heard that Instead cups cover the whole cervical area better and it doesn't allow leakage of sperm. If you are in the US, they are at Walgreens, Riteaid, CVS for under 12 or 14 dollars for alot of them. I also heard you can get them through Amazon if you are overseas. They are kinda freaky when you look at them because they are big. I tested out during AF to see if I could insert and remove them properly. I used it for 4 nights before OV after BD and I got pregnant first time out. My *biggest regret is not trying or hearing of them before.* I could of been pregnant when I was 41 instead of 43 and trying for 2 years to have a viable pregnancy. My last baby was born when I was 40.


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Good luck everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to say I love soft cups!
> 
> Spoomie: I just wanted to say the odds of twins after 40 are like 20% I think thats pretty good!

I love them too! Hopefully we all can get our pregnancies going.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado: There is no Edit button or Thanks button on your thread. I just wanted to say that I've been following your ordeal and hope that everything is okay with you and that you can find out why you can't carry the babies. I hope that u get answers and hopefully u can get pregnant soon. Garnet...


----------



## NorthStar

Good luck Garnet, hope you catch that egg.

AFM I don't fancy those Instead cups, it's a bit too icky for me, plus my OH is allergic to latex I don't want him getting a rash on that part whilst TTC!


----------



## Garnet

Northstar don't you put them in after BDing!


----------



## NorthStar

Garnet said:


> Northstar don't you put them in after BDing!

Ha ha I know that LOL, but if we then BD the next day I'd have latex microbes up there wouldn't I? I'm assuming they are made of latex...?


----------



## Spoomie

Suki73 said:


> Good luck Garnet :dust:
> 
> I'm just wondering - are instead cups the same as mooncups? i.e. the things you use for menstruation? I bought one about two years ago but looked at the size of that baby and was too squeamish to use it, lol. It's still gathering dust on my bathroom shelf, but if it's useful for ttc I might consider putting it to good use.

Hi Suki

They are not quite the same. I agree with you about being horrified about the size and sturdiness of a Mooncup, but I persevered and now use it for af all the time, would never go back to tampons. I tried the mooncup for ttc purposes a couple of months back after reading good things about the softcup and figuring they must do the same job! Then, I read a thread that said this is not the case, mooncup sits much lower, and softcup closer to the cervix, so I ordered softcups too for ttc (we will have no money left soon with all the things I 'invest' in!) Once I saw/felt them I can see why they are different, soft cup looks almost as scary at first sight (!!!) but is actually much softer (doh, as the name implies) and more pliable. Much easier to get in and no leakage issues. In fact, if they were reusable I would swap to them for af, but environmentally think they are probably as bad as tampons, so will stick with mooncup...I digress. Scariest moment for me was getting it out as they are so good at creating a seal you really DO have to hook your finger around the rim to get it out! Sorry for TMI. On the plus side, there's no leakage of sperm which I always hated now I'm supposed to lie still for half an hour instead of dashing to the bathroom! I agree with Garnet that they must definitely help with ttc so I will carry on. Hope this helps!


----------



## Spoomie

Are you leaving them in overnight? We BD then leave them in overnight. We also do it 4 days in a row before Ovulation and sometimes day after ovulation. Hope you keep trying. Good luck....:flower:[/QUOTE]

Hi Garnet

Yes, leaving them in overnight, will definitely keep going as I am sure they must help, they certainly can't do any harm, can they? My son was also born when I was 40. And I will definitely keep going, because I could not contemplate stepping off the ttc wagon, I often wonder what I used to spend all day thinking about! I love being an older Mummy and wouldn't change the timing for the world, if only it wasn't so dam difficult to replicate at the age of 43! I truly felt young and and as though I was defying the odds until my last mc (the other 2 were before my DS was born) but I sense a change in my attitude since then, I feel weary and a bit old, perhaps it's just the sadness dragging me down a bit. Wish you well and hope the softcups work again really soon x


----------



## Flapjack

Good luck all! I used soft cups last cycle and thought they were brilliant, here's hoping they do the trick for us all this month :)


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> Are you leaving them in overnight? We BD then leave them in overnight. We also do it 4 days in a row before Ovulation and sometimes day after ovulation. Hope you keep trying. Good luck....:flower:

Hi Garnet

Yes, leaving them in overnight, will definitely keep going as I am sure they must help, they certainly can't do any harm, can they? My son was also born when I was 40. And I will definitely keep going, because I could not contemplate stepping off the ttc wagon, I often wonder what I used to spend all day thinking about! I love being an older Mummy and wouldn't change the timing for the world, if only it wasn't so dam difficult to replicate at the age of 43! I truly felt young and and as though I was defying the odds until my last mc (the other 2 were before my DS was born) but I sense a change in my attitude since then, I feel weary and a bit old, perhaps it's just the sadness dragging me down a bit. Wish you well and hope the softcups work again really soon x[/QUOTE]

Spoomie, know how you feeling about being drag down. After last MC I was kinda down and out and looked at myself in the mirror and thought geesh maybe I'm too old for this. TMI (All the gray hair downstairs isn't helping either). I have no gray upstairs so it is kinda a shock! Hopefully Instead cups will help...l


----------



## Garnet

Flapjack said:


> Good luck all! I used soft cups last cycle and thought they were brilliant, here's hoping they do the trick for us all this month :)

Good luck to you too!!!:flower:


----------



## Spoomie

Garnet said:


> Spoomie, know how you feeling about being drag down. After last MC I was kinda down and out and looked at myself in the mirror and thought geesh maybe I'm too old for this. TMI (All the gray hair downstairs isn't helping either). I have no gray upstairs so it is kinda a shock! Hopefully Instead cups will help...l

:haha::haha: I found one the other day too and couldn't help but wonder how that had happened, I imagined it happened at about 75!!!! I have always been physically fit as I am a marathon runner; I ran until I was 7 months pregnant and was marathon fit again 8 months after DS was born by C-section. However, with my last pregnancy I decided not to run throughout and was so glad I didn't, I would never have known if that had contributed to the mc and that would've made things even more difficult to bear. Since the mc I have not really felt inclined to train but am thinking of calling my coach and asking for his help to get back to fitness because I know that would help me to feel better - and it would help my body to look younger too!!! Win, win!

Instead cups may just do the trick and make us all feel young again :thumbup:


----------



## cissyhope

Hi ladies,just wanted to say good luck :flower: Also thank you as i learn something new every day! soft cups? i had to read all pages to get what they do :haha: Im 7dpo and if im not successful this time ,i may invest in some of these magic cups :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

good luck Garnet!!!! hope you get that :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

cissyhope said:


> Hi ladies,just wanted to say good luck :flower: Also thank you as i learn something new every day! soft cups? i had to read all pages to get what they do :haha: Im 7dpo and im not successful this time ,i may invest in some of these magic cups :haha: :thumbup:

Good luck! I got pregnant the first time I used them... 12-14 dollars for 10 or so of them is so bad on the wallet...Good luck!:flower:


----------



## cissyhope

Thanks Garnet :flower: Good luck to you too! xxx


----------



## crystal443

NorthStar said:


> Good luck Garnet, hope you catch that egg.
> 
> AFM I don't fancy those Instead cups, it's a bit too icky for me, plus my OH is allergic to latex I don't want him getting a rash on that part whilst TTC!

I'm not positive but I don't think they're latex..there's nothing on the box about latex in them and it does say they're hypoallergenic. There's nothing in the warnings either and usually latex comes with a warning..maybe call the company?:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

crystal443 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Garnet, hope you catch that egg.
> 
> AFM I don't fancy those Instead cups, it's a bit too icky for me, plus my OH is allergic to latex I don't want him getting a rash on that part whilst TTC!
> 
> I'm not positive but I don't think they're latex..there's nothing on the box about latex in them and it does say they're hypoallergenic. There's nothing in the warnings either and usually latex comes with a warning..maybe call the company?:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hmm good to know!


----------



## Garnet

Well we used it last night and it was a lot easier than the first time. It kinda felt uncomfortable last time but I had no problems last night....


----------



## Mbababy

We used 1 with Preseed last night. I practiced yesterday afternoon so I could get right down to business putting it in after :sex: I'm excited about the possibilities...but my DH thinks I'm nuts....


----------



## Spoomie

Mbababy said:


> We used 1 with Preseed last night. I practiced yesterday afternoon so I could get right down to business putting it in after :sex: I'm excited about the possibilities...but my DH thinks I'm nuts....

They all think we're nuts, and I don't even tell mine half the stuff I do!!!


----------



## Garnet

Spoomie said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> We used 1 with Preseed last night. I practiced yesterday afternoon so I could get right down to business putting it in after :sex: I'm excited about the possibilities...but my DH thinks I'm nuts....
> 
> They all think we're nuts, and I don't even tell mine half the stuff I do!!!Click to expand...

Sometimes it is easier not telling them. Just look sexy and give me sperm man!!!:dance:


----------



## Garnet

Mbababy said:


> We used 1 with Preseed last night. I practiced yesterday afternoon so I could get right down to business putting it in after :sex: I'm excited about the possibilities...but my DH thinks I'm nuts....

Good luck!!! I got pregnant first time using them...


----------



## Spoomie

Garnet said:


> Sometimes it is easier not telling them. Just look sexy and give me sperm man!!!:dance:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

I just used my 10th and last.....probably won't buy more...sometimes they get way up there and i have to ask my hubby to fish it out....once HE couldn't reach it....and it hurt so much when he finally got it out that I punched him in the arm.....HARD....


----------



## Mbababy

Garnet said:


> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> We used 1 with Preseed last night. I practiced yesterday afternoon so I could get right down to business putting it in after :sex: I'm excited about the possibilities...but my DH thinks I'm nuts....
> 
> They all think we're nuts, and I don't even tell mine half the stuff I do!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes it is easier not telling them. Just look sexy and give me sperm man!!!:dance:Click to expand...

:haha: Yes...I'm learning that! I want him to be involved, but I think he just wants me to shut up until we get a BFP! Less is more I guess...:shrug::laugh2:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> I just used my 10th and last.....probably won't buy more...sometimes they get way up there and i have to ask my hubby to fish it out....once HE couldn't reach it....and it hurt so much when he finally got it out that I punched him in the arm.....HARD....

The trick to getting those puppies out is to squat or a haunch over the toilet and it kinda pushes it out. You then can hook your finger on it. Sorry they didn't work for you. On to the next pregnancy making device or supplement, I guess...:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Mbababy said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> We used 1 with Preseed last night. I practiced yesterday afternoon so I could get right down to business putting it in after :sex: I'm excited about the possibilities...but my DH thinks I'm nuts....
> 
> They all think we're nuts, and I don't even tell mine half the stuff I do!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes it is easier not telling them. Just look sexy and give me sperm man!!!:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yes...I'm learning that! I want him to be involved, but I think he just wants me to shut up until we get a BFP! Less is more I guess...:shrug::laugh2:Click to expand...

Yep! they don't want to know the logistics just the time and place to get it on...:dohh:


----------



## amommy

Garnet so stoked for you!! Have a strange question gor you about the instead cups..can you use the to insert fresh sperm without having intercourse a sort of insemination maybe?? Just wondered and thanks!!


----------



## Garnet

I would think it would work. I read on another thread about a lady whose husband could not perform the act but could ejaculate(sp) so that was what they were planning to do. I think if you get in the cup then insert and leave it in for at least 8 hours during ovulation or before it would work. I mean lesbians use a baster from what I read so why couldn't do the same thing with these???


----------



## Milty

I've heard of other laddies do that and using preseed at the same time.


----------



## amommy

Milty can you tell me what "pressed" is?? I have been out of the loop for a while!


----------



## Milty

It's just a lube thats good to use when TTC. Here is a link

https://www.preseed.com/


----------



## Garnet

If you have enough lubricant downstairs do you really need Preseed??? It seems a lot of women are using both and getting pregnant. Anyone know???


----------



## Milty

I have a ton of ewcm so I didn't use preseed but this is my first time trying with softcups so I don't know. 

In the big soft cup thread there were women who didn't preseed and got pg.


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> I have a ton of ewcm so I didn't use preseed but this is my first time trying with softcups so I don't know.
> 
> In the big soft cup thread there were women who didn't preseed and got pg.

I read that too. I didn't use any preseed last time I got pregnant first time. I was wondering though if it helps the spermies travel up there better??


----------



## Milty

I would think so.:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet wishing you loads of luck for your new cycle :dust:

I have some pre-seed but only used it the first month of TTC as I had limited CM but since then I have been ok for CM so not used pre-seed.

I brought a mooncup a while ago for AF but had such a nightmare trying to fit it so stopped using it. But I am considering giving an instead cup a chance. 

Good luck to all the ladies waiting on their BFPs :dust:


----------



## Spoomie

Macwooly said:


> Garnet wishing you loads of luck for your new cycle :dust:
> 
> I have some pre-seed but only used it the first month of TTC as I had limited CM but since then I have been ok for CM so not used pre-seed.
> 
> I brought a mooncup a while ago for AF but had such a nightmare trying to fit it so stopped using it. But I am considering giving an instead cup a chance.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies waiting on their BFPs :dust:

Hi Macwooly. Read back a couple of pages and see my comparative analysis of the 2!!! Hope it's useful.....


----------



## Macwooly

Spoomie - thanks - I have read back and if AF turns up this cycle then I'll be buying some in and giving them a whirl :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Well I use it, rinse it out, boil it to sterilize it and let air dry. I hate wasting things I guess and I read this from another Softcup user and it works. I only used two out of my packet. (Okay I know you all are laughing but hey it works).


----------



## Garnet

Macwooly said:


> Garnet wishing you loads of luck for your new cycle :dust:
> 
> I have some pre-seed but only used it the first month of TTC as I had limited CM but since then I have been ok for CM so not used pre-seed.
> 
> I brought a mooncup a while ago for AF but had such a nightmare trying to fit it so stopped using it. But I am considering giving an instead cup a chance.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies waiting on their BFPs :dust:

Well you know you gotta try everything and sometimes the results are postitive and sometimes it doesn't work for some people... Hope you do try them and it works for you...:flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet now you say you clean and sterilise yours then if I'm definitely trying them next cycle :thumbup:

Got some already to order if AF shows up this cycle :)


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well I use it, rinse it out, boil it to sterilize it and let air dry. I hate wasting things I guess and I read this from another Softcup user and it works. I only used two out of my packet. (Okay I know you all are laughing but hey it works).

Garnet I do that as well ,no point in throwing them out if u can reuse them,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well I use it, rinse it out, boil it to sterilize it and let air dry. I hate wasting things I guess and I read this from another Softcup user and it works. I only used two out of my packet. (Okay I know you all are laughing but hey it works).
> 
> Garnet I do that as well ,no point in throwing them out if u can reuse them,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

This is probably a good note for people overseas that can't have access to them as we do in the USA. I use one during my ovulation time. I think people overseas have to order them through the internet??


----------



## Macwooly

I'm in the UK and have never seen them in the shops but researching last night shows they are easy enough and reasonable enough to get off the internet :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Macwooly said:


> I'm in the UK and have never seen them in the shops but researching last night shows they are easy enough and reasonable enough to get off the internet :thumbup:

I'm in the UK and got mine on Amazon. Easy peasy x


----------

